
Ask HN: Conversation Sparkler App - saqirzzq
There are plenty of times when you want to talk to someone sitting next to you when traveling, someone you just met or a some random stranger but you can&#x27;t figure out how to get over small talk and have a productive discussion.<p>How about an app where you can quickly specify basic details about person (gender, age etc) and your purpose of communication (learn from them, have fun, become friends etc) and then app can become guiding start by giving you questions to ask.<p>You can upvote &#x2F; downvote questions based on situation and app can learn from that and get better and provide improved suggestions overtime.<p>Do you ever feel yourself in similar situation? If there was such an app, would you use it?<p>Thank you for your time.
======
petercooper
I can't remember where I read it, but this week I read an interesting profile
of a FB Messenger bot that would act like a 'wingman' on dates. You'd keep
giving it info about things your date had mentioned and it'd give you news or
trivia related to those things to help you out.

Your idea sounds a bit more fleshed out and not specifically for dating, so it
seems worth experimenting worth for sure if people enjoyed a similar thing for
dating.

~~~
blacksmythe

      >> give you news or trivia related to those things to help you out.
    

Should the app be named CliffClavin?

